
Systemd Rolls Out Its Own Mount Tool - wyldfire
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Mount
======
victorhugo31337
Seems over-engineered in my opinion. Why not use a simple shell script for
mount dependencies and autofs for auto-mounting? Having a service manager job
queue to mount a file system is a bit much.

~~~
wyldfire
That seems to be a popular opinion whenever systemd-subsumes-feature-x comes
up.

I'm on the fence. I see that systemd is making strides in "fixing" feature
gaps that are mostly a consequence of SysV's original goals. I am slowly
struggling to replace my understanding of SysV features with systemd's.

For user-interactive/desktop style linux computers, systemd can help linux
compete well with OS X and other modern OSs. The great news is that there will
probably always be a linux distro that will leverage SysV for its simplicity
and if we need targets that are simple, it will meet that need.

